# Ortofon new portable amp: MHd-Q7 photos, impressions, and review



## AnakChan

Hi all,
   
  I've just completed a review of Ortofon's first portable amp, the MHd-Q7. The review can be found here :-
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/ortofon-mhd-q7/reviews/8297
   
  Quick highlights of this amp :-
   
  Sound: an extremely transparent airy 3D & wide presentation with a hint of tube-like taste to it.
   
  At least to my ears, this rivals the likes of the ALO Rx Mk3 easily. I've found it to be quite a nice compliment to my RWAK100 DAP, and even just with an iPhone/iPad.


----------



## shotgunshane

How much does it run and what stores sell it?


----------



## AnakChan

shotgunshane said:


> How much does it run and what stores sell it?



Good question about international prices cos in the review I converted local Japanese prices to international. I haven't looked at the international Rakuten/Tenso approach yet (since I get the local Japanese Rakuten page instead).

If I'm not mistaken Musica Acoustics already has the portable in their office. Just not on ther web page yet. They already have Ortofon's desktop Hd-Q7 on their page.

I actually like this amp quite a bit. But I've not compared balanced Rx Mk3 vs the SE MHd-Q7 yet.


----------



## audionewbi

This sounds like a perfect amp for me considering my music collection. I have recently fallen inlove with arrow 4G, paired with my CK100PRO, XBA-4, ER4S and ACS T15. It sounded decent with the ES10. Would you think this amp pairs well with the analytical IEM? 
   
  Thanks


----------



## AnakChan

Currently I have this paired with the 1Plus2 which to me is probably one of the most surgical IEMs I've ever heard. It seems to go well. I don't have most of my IEMs left anymore (sold my UM Merlins and SE530x8, and FitEar TG!334) therefore can't really comment in too much detail about those now as it'll have to be based on memory. I can say though that I do not recall any of them not working well with this amp.
   
  If I had to use an amp single ended, out of my current collection, SR-71b, Rx Mk3, or the MHd-Q7, based on sonics, I'd actually pick the MHd-Q7 as my first choice. Form factor is a little awkward but just in terms of sound, it has the nice 3D sound that I like. However, the imaging cannot compete with the CLAS -dB balanced with the Rx Mk3 to my ears.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Currently I have this paired with the *1Plus2* which to me is probably one of the most *surgical* IEMs I've ever heard. It seems to go well. I don't have most of my IEMs left anymore (sold my UM Merlins and SE530x8, and FitEar TG!334) therefore can't really comment in too much detail about those now as it'll have to be based on memory. I can say though that I do not recall any of them not working well with this amp.
> 
> If I had to use an amp single ended, out of my current collection, SR-71b, Rx Mk3, or the MHd-Q7, based on sonics, I'd actually pick the MHd-Q7 as my first choice. Form factor is a little awkward but just in terms of sound, it has the nice 3D sound that I like. However, the imaging cannot compete with the CLAS -dB balanced with the Rx Mk3 to my ears.


 
  Wow, that is a surprise to me. I should go with 1Plus2 sooner, I was thinking about getting the ACS T1. Kind of confuse, how can an amp have a nice 3D sound yet fail the imaging? Is the instrument position over-exggarated? 
   
  Thanks for your input, seems like MHd will suit me right.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Wow, that is a surprise to me. I should go with 1Plus2 sooner, I was thinking about getting the ACS T1. Kind of confuse, how can an amp have a nice 3D sound yet fail the imaging? Is the instrument position over-exggarated?
> 
> Thanks for your input, seems like MHd will suit me right.


 
   
  It doesn't fail in imaging. If that's the interpretation you had from my comment, my apologies, l'll re-word it clearer. It actually has more imaging than most amps in single ended. Here's what I mean. From least imaging to most out of the two amps :-
   
  Rx Mk3 Single Ended < MHd-Q7 < Rx Mk3 balanced
   
  And by balanced, I mean back end balanced to the DAC. Not to the earphone/headphone.


----------



## TheMiddleSky

The first time I hold this amp to my hand, I feel the build quality of amp is top notch, dare I say it's better than ALO's amps or many other branded amps in the market right now. The Ortofon feel sturdy and very precision. Perhaps the thickness can become problem for pocket size though.
   
  Ortofon's product always impress me how they can produce beautiful and sweet midrange, from their IEM, desktop amp, and now their newest portable amp. For me the main point of this amp is indeed about the beautiful vocal and midrange. It's not overly forward nor laidback. It has a bit airy sensation (far from muddy) that can bring the dynamic sound become more enjoyable.
   
  What surprise me is about the bass presentation, I never think Ortofon will make the bass punch can become this good (consider their other product usually have weak bass punch), in this amp is definitely not weak, though not as punchy as RX MK3.
   
  What fail to impress me however is the soundstage, no, it's not sounds compress, 2D or too narrow. But when I compare to other good portable amp such Portaphile 627 then I feel the Ortofon just become less spacious and has smaller imaging. The competition is though this day.
   
  After try it with some IEM and portable headphone, I like the synergy the most with ESW11 LTD. Midrange lover who want portable set-up should try this combo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
   
  *If you want to get a very powerful portable amp, you should stay away from this amp. When I paired with Iphone and Beyerdynamic DT770/250, I can reach the max volume easily without exploding my ears. (I'm not type of person who love hearing music very loud)


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> It doesn't fail in imaging. If that's the interpretation you had from my comment, my apologies, l'll re-word it clearer. It actually has more imaging than most amps in single ended. Here's what I mean. From least imaging to most out of the two amps :-
> 
> Rx Mk3 Single Ended < MHd-Q7 < Rx Mk3 balanced
> 
> And by balanced, I mean back end balanced to the DAC. Not to the earphone/headphone.


 
  No what you wrote was perfect, I just read too quick. Head-fi always brings the inner child out. I get so excited when I read audio-gear reviews. It is 4 am and I have spent the last 4 hours reading about 1plus2 and MHd amp. 
   
  Thanks again for your wonderful insight, apperciate it greatly


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> The first time I hold this amp to my hand, I feel the build quality of amp is top notch, dare I say it's better than ALO's amps or many other branded amps in the market right now. The Ortofon feel sturdy and very precision. Perhaps the thickness can become problem for pocket size though.
> 
> Ortofon's product always impress me how they can produce beautiful and sweet midrange, from their IEM, desktop amp, and now their newest portable amp. For me the main point of this amp is indeed about the beautiful vocal and midrange. It's not overly forward nor laidback. It has a bit airy sensation (far from muddy) that can bring the dynamic sound become more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


 
  the poraphile are really a desktop amp in disguise.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





themiddlesky said:


> The first time I hold this amp to my hand, I feel the build quality of amp is top notch, dare I say it's better than ALO's amps or many other branded amps in the market right now. The Ortofon feel sturdy and very precision. Perhaps the thickness can become problem for pocket size though.
> 
> Ortofon's product always impress me how they can produce beautiful and sweet midrange, from their IEM, desktop amp, and now their newest portable amp. For me the main point of this amp is indeed about the beautiful vocal and midrange. It's not overly forward nor laidback. It has a bit airy sensation (far from muddy) that can bring the dynamic sound become more enjoyable.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm surprised that the soundstage didn't impress you. For me the soundstage was very nice, but it was the imaging that probably thrilled me more. I'll have to give the Portaphile 627 a shot one day but only after they've completed the bigger battery version. I understand the current Portaphile 627 lasts for only 4 hours? That's kind of short for an amp-only. Cost-wise too though, the Portaphile 627 is significantly more.
   
  Yes agreed about how the MHd-Q7 can't drive high impedance as stated in my impressions.


----------



## audionewbi

hey its me again, I was wondering by any chance would you know how this will pair with the CK100PRO?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> hey its me again, I was wondering by any change would you know how this well pair with the CK100PRO?


 
   
  OMG. I really wouldn't have a clue, sorry. I don't have a CK100Pro. I could try it at a shop one  day but today I just spent the -whole- day out for the Fujiya show and head-fi dinner. So I won't be going to headphone stores anytime soon.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks, hope you had fun


----------



## audionewbi

Here is some picture of the Ortofon inside:


----------



## Magicman74

Not to sound like a total ass, but what is the going $ for these?  I'm seeing about $25 worth of parts in there
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I'm a fan of their Carts but it seems like the price might be for the case. Which looks really nice!!


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





magicman74 said:


> Not to sound like a total ass, but what is the going $ for these?  I'm seeing about $25 worth of parts in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I dont make amps so I really cannot tell what parts are used inside it but yes compared to how my arrow 4G looks inside it the is really not going on inside that amp.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I dont make amps so I really cannot tell what parts are used inside it but yes compared to how my arrow 4G looks inside it the is really not going on inside that amp.


 
   
  How does the Arrow 4G sound in comparison to the MHd-Q7? Pricewise they're both similar $299 vs $295.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> How does the Arrow 4G sound in comparison to the MHd-Q7? Pricewise they're both similar $299 vs $295.


 
  Sorry I forgot to add I found those pictures online, I have not bought the MHd-Q7 amp yet, I was googling for what opamp was used inside the MHd-Q7 and I found those pictures by accident. However I own the O2 and Arrow 4G and I have been using Arrow 4G alot more, even more than my desktop amp. 

 Arrow 4G sounds like a 500 dollar amp.


----------



## azynneo

Sean,
   
  I have one at the moment on pre-order, I'll post here my impressions with my UEPRM's and DX100 combo. Shipped out on the 20th of February from Music Acoustics.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





azynneo said:


> Sean,
> 
> I have one at the moment on pre-order, I'll post here my impressions with my UEPRM's and DX100 combo. Shipped out on the 20th of February from Music Acoustics.


 
   
  U have the UEPRM!?!? I'd love to hear impressions about THAT! I'd love to get a pair of customs done with that but alas, they only have very few offices in US that have the device for custom tuning.


----------



## azynneo

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> U have the UEPRM!?!? I'd love to hear impressions about THAT! I'd love to get a pair of customs done with that but alas, they only have very few offices in US that have the device for custom tuning.


 

 I've had it for about 2 weeks now?
  Well I've used it with the DX100, and the tralucent.
   
  Via the DX100 the sound is actually very organic provided that my numbers are 55/44/48.
   
  I made it so that so my mids were more forward added in slight bass and the treble is less harsh.
   
  So far, compared to the MG6Pro, UERM, and the fitear I love it's ability to portray such amazing imaging. The midrange even though I set it a few decibels higher than the rest of the chart, it doesn't get in the way it's like you get this feeling of everything is involved but it's still there up in front with the back up of the highs and the lows. The UERM's have a more forward midrange and is just a tad brighter than the PRM's. Soundstage is about the but the PRM's have a better sense of space that you can pick out details much more easy especially with the new stock cable they provide which was made of "SXC". Fitear has a much wider overexaggerated soundstage which I sometimes prefer, I do prefer the fitear's midrange much more due to it's very lush and slightly dark presentation, but the treble lacks and is not very "reference" so I can't pick out as much details as I can compared to the PRMs.


----------



## audionewbi

AnakChan do you know how can I contact ortofon for requesting a review sample?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> AnakChan do you know how can I contact ortofon for requesting a review sample?


 
   
  Actually you can't. Maybe you could ask Musica Acoustics if they're prepared to do a demo tour. The MHd-Q7 is actually sold in Japan only.


----------



## audionewbi

Darn it, thanks for the reply I am about the only one interested, I doubt there is anyone else on Australia who will be interested in buying this.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Darn it, thanks for the reply I am about the only one interested, I doubt there is anyone else on Australia who will be interested in buying this.


 
   
  I'm heading back to Oz (Perth) 20th Mar -> 8th Apr. I could mail you if you're interested. Or if you're in Perth, I'm probably going to try to organise a head-fi meet there.


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm heading back to Oz (Perth) 20th Mar -> 8th Apr. I could mail you if you're interested. Or if you're in Perth, I'm probably going to try to organise a head-fi meet there.


 
  I live in Sydney so sadly I cannot make it to Perth head-fi. That is kind of you for offering but it normally takes around a month for me to get to know a product. I think it is better for me to just save up and buy it, I have never owned anything from them might as well start with this amp. Mean while I have the C5 and the EX1000 to test around. 

 Please keep us posted with any good synergy pairing you find with Ortofon, I really liked your RDB+ review with Orotfon.

 Best regards.


----------



## aqtaket

So it has two rechargeable AA batteries inside, doesn't it???? Are they user repleceable????


----------



## AnakChan

aqtaket said:


> So it has two rechargeable AA batteries inside, doesn't it???? Are they user repleceable????


I could be wrong but AFAIK there are no instructions on opening the amp, & therefore any attempt of self-replacement of the battery is unauthorized & unwarrantable if something goes wrong. I can check with the maker if you like.


----------



## aqtaket

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I could be wrong but AFAIK there are no instructions on opening the amp, & therefore any attempt of self-replacement of the battery is unauthorized & unwarrantable if something goes wrong. I can check with the maker if you like.


 

 Sure, I'd appreciate that very much!
  Right now I've been in search for an amp to pair with my AK100...
  In the pic on the 1st page I saw something like two AA size batteries. Maybe that's somebody's mod.


----------



## AnakChan

aqtaket said:


> Sure, I'd appreciate that very much!
> Right now I've been in search for an amp to pair with my AK100...
> In the pic on the 1st page I saw something like two AA size batteries. Maybe that's somebody's mod.


No, I don't think it's a mod. I think it was just an unauthorized disassembly to see what's inside.


----------



## aqtaket

Well, that's good - because if the battery dies in this amp - some tech should be able to replace it


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





aqtaket said:


> Well, that's good - because if the battery dies in this amp - some tech should be able to replace it


 
  Using double A battery is sure nice on users behalf but using only 2 limits its power output.


----------



## aqtaket

Guys, do you think it will drive a pair of 120 Ohm IEMs?
  Or maybe 350 Ohm Tzar 350?
  Just read it doesn't not power high impedance headphones


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





aqtaket said:


> Guys, do you think it will drive a pair of 120 Ohm IEMs?
> Or maybe 350 Ohm Tzar 350?
> Just read it doesn't not power high impedance headphones


 
  I think due to the nature of Tzar 350 it will pair nicely with something like fiio E12 which has more than enough power for them.


----------



## aqtaket

AnakChan,
  were you successful in contacting the manufacturer regarding the batteries mounted in the amp?


----------



## audionewbi

This amp is so sexy, I am a sucker for large analog knobs, I really dont need nor can afford another amp but darn it is sexy.
   
  AnakChan can you please give us an update on how it pairs with RDB+ IEM you have?
   
  Thanks in advance.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> This amp is so sexy, I am a sucker for large analog knobs, I really dont need nor can afford another amp but darn it is sexy.
> 
> AnakChan can you please give us an update on how it pairs with RDB+ IEM you have?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
   
  It adds to the airiness of the RDB+ 2v1 but the MHd-Q7 isn't exactly a bassy amp (despite being more bassy than it's desktop Hd-Q7 brother). I think this amp would be more interesting on t he RDB+ v1 instead.


----------



## audionewbi

More picture of this sexy looking amp insidse, i think I have to buy it and try with the EX1000.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





aqtaket said:


> AnakChan,
> were you successful in contacting the manufacturer regarding the batteries mounted in the amp?


 
   
  Woops! Audionewbi reminded me that I did get a response from Ortofon. Pardon the English, anyhow it's as per the obvious :-
   
  --- cut here ---
   
  The user can change the battery in own.
  However, it does not become one of our warranty.
   
  Warranty of after battery replacement.
  Any problems of warranty is valid only replaced battery by Ortofon Japan,
  otherwise it is out of warranty.
  --- cut here ---


----------



## audionewbi

Not to derail the thread but do you know the difference between e-Q5 and e-Q7?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Not to derail the thread but do you know the difference between e-Q5 and e-Q7?


 
   
  I wrote the following ages ago and since then I've learnt quite a bit :-
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/products/ortofon-e-q7-ear-canal-headphone/reviews/6954
   
  That's one thing I didn't test enough was to try the e-Q5 & e-Q7 with the MHd-Q7. I'm sure Ortofon would have designed them to be quite compatible synergy-wise but I should dedicate more time between the their IEMs and their amp.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for that, the Q7 is one good looking amp.


----------



## audionewbi

finally bought this beautiful looking amp. I ended up purchasing the combo which came with eq-5. I really did not want to purchase the EQ-5 but sadly missed out on the deal, based on what I have read the two should have a good synergy.
  Anyways I really like the look of the amp, it should pair with ODAC perfectly (look wise) and since my music library is 80% classical and jazz and acoustic guitar based on the few reviews I found of this amp the amp should do just fine.
   
  So finally I can try and see why people think discrete amp is better than SS opamp. Cant lie I am skeptical about the two 1.2 V double A battery but on the other hand replacing battery on this is the easiest thing on earth.


----------



## AnakChan

Congrats! I think you will like the MHd-Q7 & you're right, the form factor suits the ODAC nicely as per pix in my review. The only thing was that my mini-2-mini was too long & stiff that I needed bands to hold them together.

To me this is quite an underrated amp. It does the genre of your choice very well with finesse rather than just raw grunt power.


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks for your thread, if it was not for it I would have never know about it. 
 From what I have read discrete which is well built should provide a better sound and should not alter the sound at all. This means I will hear the sources I connect on their own without any added colouration of the amp itself. 

 This should pair nicely with the DD socket 1, I finally hear how MUSES01 sound without the amp altering it too much. 
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Congrats! I think you will like the MHd-Q7 & you're right, the form factor suits the ODAC nicely as per pix in my review. The only thing was that my mini-2-mini was too long & stiff that I needed bands to hold them together.
> 
> To me this is quite an underrated amp. It does the genre of your choice very well with finesse rather than just raw grunt power.


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I'm heading back to Oz (Perth) 20th Mar -> 8th Apr. I could mail you if you're interested. Or if you're in Perth, I'm probably going to try to organise a head-fi meet there.


 
   
  What happened to the meet?


----------



## AnakChan

ajheadfi said:


> What happened to the meet?


We met yesterday !


----------



## AJHeadfi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> We met yesterday !


 
   
  I missed out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe next time. I could have brought my purple USB LOD.
   
  Back to the MHd-Q7, is this a full discrete amp design?
   
  I'm all for quality over quantity with power.


----------



## audionewbi

Here is a photo you guys probably have seen but just in case you haven't.


----------



## audionewbi

My order arrived few hours ago, my MHd-Q7 makes audible "mmmmmm" sound, the background it is nowhere as dark as my O2. Is this normal?
   
  It is no an issue as I dont listen that low but it is there.  I really love its form factor, I think I might finally be able to post something in the portable rig as I think I might have come a little closure to finding the sound I like.


----------



## AnakChan

Mine doesn't make any mmm sound although it's not black but a slight hiss with sensitive IEMs (I think I wrote this in my impressions too - I must check again).

I'm surprised you like the form factor!! Whilst I agree the aesthetics is very beautiful, I find the form factor awkward.


----------



## audionewbi

I love how I stand it up right with volume knob so easily accessible , you know what would be amazing if they release this in future with a DAC built inside it. I like its form factor as it is fresh in my system, I almost never put anything in my pocket as I dont like having stuff in my pocket so the form factor is not a problem at all for me. 
   
  I think the moral of the story is when a company who provides over 90% of the world cartridge decides to make an an amp and an IEM you can be confident they will sound great.
   
  I really hope Ortofon makes more amps in future.
   
  PS: I know if I give this to some DIYers on headfi they would be able to replace some of those caps inside and make this amp really shine.  I am sure replacing the battery with a 9 volt one should be that hard too. This amp can have so much potential with the right DIYer.


----------



## audionewbi

More of the good stuff....


----------



## AnakChan

Ortofon Japan makes the amps and earphones - and in talking to the chaps there, I don't think they'll go into DACs anytime soon. It seems their philosophy is to stick to "analogue" (despite their digital cables!?).


----------



## audionewbi

I hope they continue their amp production, can you ask them why they did not want to go ahead with 9 volt battery?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> I hope they continue their amp production, can you ask them why they did not want to go ahead with 9 volt battery?


 
   
  I've probably missed the post but what's this about 9V batteries?


----------



## audionewbi

In terms of space there is enough space to include a 9V battery, which if designed correctly it can provide more power. However on the other hand even if they wanted they could have used a 9V battery which arguably could provide a longer battery life. 
  Quote: 





anakchan said:


> I've probably missed the post but what's this about 9V batteries?


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> In terms of space there is enough space to include a 9V battery, which if designed correctly it can provide more power. However on the other hand even if they wanted they could have used a 9V battery which arguably could provide a longer battery life.


 
   
  I'm going to make a guess that they'd want to have a battery that's USB chargeable. Can a 9V rechargeable battery be charged via USB or will they need to make and supply a separate charging adapter?


----------



## audionewbi

That is a good question, I don't know. That album I wanted to give you to listen to, it sound amazing :-D MHd-Q7 seems to do the acoustic based music more than fine.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> That is a good question, I don't know. That album I wanted to give you to listen to, it sound amazing :-D MHd-Q7 seems to do the acoustic based music more than fine.


 
   
  Sadly I'm still in Perth . Have extended my stay here till mid next week before going back to Japan - I didn't bring my MHd-Q7 (nor the eq5/7) this trip.


----------



## audionewbi

enjoy your stay, you got plenty of time for music


----------



## audionewbi

Had a quick listen to all my IEM and headphone, the best sound seems to be with EX-1000, EQ-5 and ES10 with the best treble detail I have ever heard coming from CK100PRO. It seems like MHd-Q7 pairs quiet nicely with my audio-technica gears.
   
  EDIT:
  1)Hissing remains the same regardless of where the volume knob is. (Which I think is part of the design)
  2)The hissing is not audiable with ER4S and ES10.
  3)Best treble I have heard is achieved via using CK100PRO, problem is the hiss.
  4) The hissing sound is audible on quiet passages. I am tempted to add an impedance adapator but I do not know how it will impact the sound.


----------



## audionewbi

Just opened mine and it seems like inside is a little different to what I have found online. (Left is what i found online and Right picture is how mine looks like )
 vs


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Just opened mine and it seems like inside is a little different to what I have found online. (Left is what i found online and Right picture is how mine looks like )
> 
> 
> vs




Congrats Audionewbi 

Look like somebody already done the modification like your picture abiove 

I ask my japanish friend about the hissing , he explain is part of the design that we hear like
From old vinyl time .
Maybe Anakchan can get better info about the hissing


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks, I could not find any information about the picture and what does that green wire do. At first when I found it I thought that is the stock design is like but seems like it is a little different.


----------



## rudi0504

audionewbi said:


> Thanks, I could not find any information about the picture and what does that green wire do. At first when I found it I thought that is the stock design is like but seems like it is a little different.




Saturday during our mini meet I want ask my DIY friend about this green cable


----------



## audionewbi

Thanks rudi, you are so kind to me. Truly appreciate you replies to my endless PMs.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





rudi0504 said:


> Congrats Audionewbi
> 
> Look like somebody already done the modification like your picture abiove
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't know anything about the difference in wiring. I could ask Ortofon about it but then again, their response would be "why are you opening up the amp"? So I don't know if I'll get a (satisfactory) answer from them. Will try anyway.
   
  About the hissing, when I started this thread I linked a review I wrote about the MHd-Q7. I mentioned about the hiss in my review. Whether this additional cable somehow does something about the hiss, I don't know.


----------



## audionewbi

Really liking the pairing with EX1000 and ER4S. I do not want to get too emotional I will make my final judgement within 2 weeks time but it is very positive ts far. My ears got used to the hiss quick so that is not really a problem.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





audionewbi said:


> Really liking the pairing with EX1000 and ER4S. I do not want to get too emotional and make my final judgement within 2 weeks time but it is very positive to far. My ears gets used to the hiss quick so that is not really a problem.


 
   
  I'm truly glad that you're enjoying the MHd-Q7. It's really quite a nice little hidden gem. Do spend more time with it. I find that it's more a refined presentation rather than just brute force powerful.


----------



## AJHeadfi

A bit of hiss not much of a price for more refined dynamics and textual qualities.


----------



## audionewbi

I've been spoiled with silent amp so it takes a bit of getting used to but boy freaking falling inlove with this thing. At one point while I was in the cafe shop with my friend I told my friend whether he can buy a spare one for me and I would pay him next week :-D He talked me out of it. I cannot detect any colouration in this amp. 
  Quote: 





ajheadfi said:


> A bit of hiss not much of a price for more refined dynamics and textual qualities.


----------



## audionewbi

If anyone of you guys owns the ES10 or even better the ESW11 I highly recommend it with MHd-Q7. It really does something wonderfully good to the bass and mid-range.


----------



## AnakChan

Hi all,
   
  I can't remember if someone PM-ed me or asked in this thread (as I've not looked back at past posts) about the Output Impedance of this headphone amp. I've talked to the maker and it's at 0.38ohm. I'll update my review to reflect this.
   
  This kind of output impedance is great for IEMs and easy-to-drive headphones.
   
  Cheers


----------



## audionewbi

That was me, thanks.


----------



## audionewbi

Here is the battery used by them.
   
http://us.100y.com.tw/ChanPin.asp?MNo=84673


----------



## audionewbi

I was just listening casually with arrow 4G and decided to swap to MHd-Q7, boy the difference in sound is clear, crystal clear! MHd-Q7 sound stage has more height, the same width and bitter depth. It has much better bass. 
   
  Truth be told I do not know the impedance of the IEM I am using (R-1L) so it could be just that but the difference is audible.


----------



## audionewbi

If there was a way I could get ride of the hiss without using resistors I would really need non of my other amps. Does anyone know what causes the hiss? Is there a part I can remove to fix it?


----------



## audionewbi

I finally was able to track down the mod I posted a while back, I tried using google translate but it came out wrong can someone translate lossly on what exactly the mod does, thanks
   
   
   


> [font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro']MHd-Q7を開けたら、好奇心からコンデンサーを替えたくなってしまい、コンデンサーを交換してしまいました。[/font][font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro'][/font]
> [font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro'][/font]
> [font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro']結果は元のと比べて厚みのあるふくよかな音に変身しました。[/font][font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro'][/font]
> [font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro']元の音に厚みやふくよかさを加えた音ではありますが、クリアーさやストレートな音は継承しております。[/font][font= 'Hiragino Kaku Gothic Pro'][/font]
> ...


----------



## tm.chen

It just says, change the condenser


----------



## audionewbi

thanks, they seem to have relocated the caps on the board and added that green cable which I am not sure what it does.


----------



## audionewbi

Finally have an idea what is the probable cause of the noise, it is poor grounding. That mod I posted before is grounding mod.


----------



## AnakChan

audionewbi said:


> Finally have an idea what is the probable cause of the noise, it is poor grounding. That mod I posted before is grounding mod.


Have you tried the mod?


----------



## audionewbi

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> Have you tried the mod?


 
  No I have no soldering experience, I hope I can convince my cousin to do it for me.


----------



## audionewbi

I've taken new appreciation towards MHd-Q7. I find it that it is best suited for dynamic based IEM/headphone. Its only flaw is the hissing with balance armature that is only it.


----------



## audionewbi

http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/-/SortID=15610298/
   
http://bbs.kakaku.com/bbs/K0000442522/SortID=15397679/ImageID=1408749/
   
  Got to figure out what this mods do. MHd-Q7 gives me the sound I want, I must find a way to remove the hiss.


----------



## audionewbi

MHd-Q7 came to cardas model 1 rescue, I am liking what I am hearing. I have started reading into cap replacement for MHd-Q7 and whether that can improve the quality of the sound. MHd-Q7 deserve more attention.


----------



## HeavenNotes

Hello HF friends.  Any update of this little audio gem?  I have one and works very nice with my Iphone 6S using Sydney Audioquest Mini to mini cable. It works great with Grados and IEMs.


----------



## audionewbi

Yes this thing is amazing provided you pair the right IEM. I’m missing mine, I guess I’ll be using it tonight


----------

